
Intel's Management Engine is a security hazard, users need a way to disable it - ryanlol
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/intels-management-engine-security-hazard-and-users-need-way-disable-it?
======
wbraun
In other news, water is wet.

Actually though, does anyone have arguments in favor of the management engine?
I would be curious to hear.

~~~
DarkKomunalec
A better question is, does anyone have arguments for being prevented from
disabling the management engine?

Keep in mind disabling it could be behind an owner-known password, so if the
machine gets stolen, the thieves wouldn't be able to disable it - which is the
usual argument for preventing users from having control of their machine.

